# A question about paper.



## MilkHermit (Dec 3, 2007)

This is probably a dumb question, but I can't find the answer through Google so I figured I'd try here.

I primarily work with Micron pens and Prismacolor colored pencils. For most of my previous stuff I've drawn on cardstock, but it's quite flimsy and I need a higher quality for some of the things I'm doing now. I love the thickness of watercolor paper, but the big problem is that the tooth of the paper is very large, making it difficult to put down smooth color. What kind of paper can I get that is thick (and possibly water-absorbent for watercolor work) but with a small tooth, ideal for pencil work? Thanks to whoever can help me out with this. =]


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 3, 2007)

Smooth bristol usually works for me. It's got enough weight for less bleed through. I have found that I don't really like microns, due to the fact that the ends tend to split a lot. I like Zig pens and copic multiliners. A real inker will tell you use a brush


----------



## MilkHermit (Dec 3, 2007)

-


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 3, 2007)

No Prob, if ordering online, I've found this site to be useful: http://www.dickblick.com/


----------



## MilkHermit (Dec 3, 2007)

I love DB. XD But I'm probably just gonna run downtown to the University store, I need it soon.


----------



## MilkHermit (Dec 3, 2007)

Well whaddya know. I have a pad of Bristol sitting in my desk.  This is starting to weird me out - it's the FOURTH time I've found something I needed tucked away in my house. First it was colored fineliners, then watercolors, then a high-quality pencil sharpener, and now this. >>; Weird. But awesome.


----------



## WolfeByte (Dec 6, 2007)

There's a kind of paper called 'Stonehenge' - We used it for proofing prints a lot - as it's comparatively cheap - but it's crazy versatile.  I've used it for coloured pencil stuff, pen and ink, water colour, markers, litho, relief, etching.  About all it wouldn't work for is heavy painting stuff.  

My instructors used to hate the fact I liked Stonehenge as a paper, because I wasn't being all pretentious enough to demand my work be printed on the $20/sheet stuff.  I guess art making to some people is like martial arts, and while 'whatever works' is great (philosophically and often in end result) in both fields it tends to rub the old guard the wrong way a bit too much.  

(Edit:  And my avatar pic was printed on it...  Haha...  )


----------



## caboodles (Dec 6, 2007)

I use a type of paper made by Artec. I'm not sure if it's an Australian only product but it has the same weight as watercolour paper, but has smoother texture. 
The one I bought was the "Como Sketch Pad" which has 25 A4 sheets.

Also as wolfebyte said, Stonehenge paper is rather awesome too! Works quite well with a mixture of markers and pencils, and is quite affordable


----------



## Odjit-Sanura (Dec 11, 2007)

MilkHermit said:
			
		

> I'm way too weak sauce to use a brush. :wink: But thanks for the pen tip (ahahaha, I made a pun); my Microns have been getting kind of run down, even the ones that _aren't_ three years old. XD I'll look into the others.
> 
> =3 And of course, thanks for the paper tip. Will get some ASAP.



if you try your hand at something a bit bigger like canvas board, you might want to try something that a pro suggested (i cant believe i remember this from back in highschool)...i cant remember the artists name but she did photorealistic paintings.  she did several layers of her primer paint, then sanded it down so it was smooth.  Also depending if you are willing to shell out the cash, you could always get pro comic-book board.  That might solve your stiffness issue


----------



## DarkMeW (Dec 11, 2007)

The problem is you're buy cold press watercolor paper. If you want a water color paper that has the same properties of the regular cold press but with less of a tooth, use hot press water color paper. 

Now if you want to work in dry mediums go with what Arsh suggested. Bristol boards work great for most dry mediums. If you want to you can move to illustration boards, which are essentially water color paper mounted on a backing. They give the best control for most mediums, but there is a lot of different types that have different properties.


----------



## MilkHermit (Dec 12, 2007)

-


----------



## pinkplushii (Dec 12, 2007)

MilkHermit said:
			
		

> WolfeByte: Is Stonehenge a brand name or just a type of paper? =] Because I just got in a set of Prismacolor markers today and they don't seem to work with the papers I have. I mean, they do, but not well. They don't bleed on watercolor but the colors are less bright, and on bristol board they do that "fanning out" thing (for the love of god I can't remember what that's called ><), which is quite annoying.
> 
> I'm just wondering what type of paper I should buy. =3 Thanks again guys.



You could always try paper for pens. The paper I use markers on is this. It works extremely well!


----------



## MilkHermit (Dec 12, 2007)

-


----------



## pinkplushii (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome~ If you use lots of layers with markers, I suggest keeping another piece of paper under it since the marker will bleed through the paper if there's a lot of layers, but it won't bleed outward, if that makes any sense.


----------



## MDTailz (Dec 12, 2007)

pinkplushii said:
			
		

> Welcome~ If you use lots of layers with markers, I suggest keeping another piece of paper under it since the marker will bleed through the paper if there's a lot of layers...



I use like 5 sheets under the paper i'm markering on =P
Cause i press down real hard when blending, i've gone through like 3 sheets =0


----------



## WolfeByte (Dec 13, 2007)

MilkHermit said:
			
		

> WolfeByte: Is Stonehenge a brand name or just a type of paper? =] Because I just got in a set of Prismacolor markers today and they don't seem to work with the papers I have. I mean, they do, but not well. They don't bleed on watercolor but the colors are less bright, and on bristol board they do that "fanning out" thing (for the love of god I can't remember what that's called ><), which is quite annoying.
> 
> I'm just wondering what type of paper I should buy. =3 Thanks again guys.



http://www.dickblick.com/zz104/23/

22 by 30, 90lb, for a buck fifty.  Cheaper than a cup of coffee.   

I wasn't really aware they made larger sizes of it though.  Damn, I coulda pissed my profs off even after I had moved on the the super sized prints, if only I had known.


----------

